# A different style



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 21, 2014)

Had a request for something totally different. Here's what I came up with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 21, 2014)

I like it... how does she sound?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 21, 2014)

Just got a chance to test it out a few minutes ago... it sounds, but not quite there yet. I think I know, based on the sound, what I need to change though.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 21, 2014)

Figured it out... Shot she'll brass was blocking the holes in the sound board pedestal. Fixed... Sounds great. 

Also got this one turned... Some days just seem to be productive, some not so much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice, nice Jonathan. Glad you figured it out. Are those slot looking things on the side actually slots or have smaller holes, I can't tell from the pics?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 21, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Nice, nice Jonathan. Glad you figured it out. Are those slot looking things on the side actually slots or have smaller holes, I can't tell from the pics?


Ray, it's just a single slot about 2" long or so. It took me a bit to figure out how to go about doing it, as the first couple attempts at the slot ended up having a weird squared end, was too deep, etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 23, 2014)

Good stuff. Rick


----------

